# Avoir de la merde/poussiere dans les yeux



## syl2o

Oi,
como eu podería falar isso??

Mon Dieu j'ai vraiment de la merde dans les yeux?Ca fait une heure que je cherche la trousse de toilette et elle était juste sur le rebord de la fenetre!

Meu Deus, eu acho que tenho realmente coco nos olhos?Faz uma hora que eu estou procurando o necessario é ela estava na janela!

Obrigado



Sylvain


----------



## GOODVIEW

syl2o said:


> Oi,
> como eu podería falar isso??
> 
> Mon Dieu j'ai vraiment de la merde dans les yeux?Ca fait une heure que je cherche la trousse de toilette et elle était juste sur le rebord de la fenetre!
> 
> Meu Deus, eu acho que tenho realmente coco nos olhos?Faz uma hora que eu estou procurando o necessario é ela estava na janela!
> 
> Obrigado
> 
> 
> 
> Sylvain



Syl,
Desse tema eu entendo bem. Não usaríamos a expressão _ter cocô nos olhos_. Eu diría simplesmente:

_Será que eu sou cego(, ou o quê)?_

Talvez alguém tenha algo mais criativo.


----------



## Joca

Hmm, também não conheço - no português do Brasil - nada semelhante.

Além do que Good disse e disse bem, poderíamos dizer, com um quê literário:

_Parece que estou com uma venda nos olhos..._


----------



## GamblingCamel

Joca said:


> Além do que Good disse e disse bem, poderíamos dizer, com um quê literário:
> 
> _Parece que estou com uma venda nos olhos..._


It seems that I'm like a _____ in the eyes ...    VENDA = 	sale, selling, grocery shop


----------



## GOODVIEW

GamblingCamel said:


> It seems that I'm like a _____ in the eyes ...    VENDA = 	sale, selling, grocery shop



Gambler, 
Uma venda is a blindfold: It seems that I'm blindfolded... or it LOOKS like I'm blindfolded.hehe


----------



## GamblingCamel

GOODVIEW said:


> Gambler,
> Uma venda is a blindfold: It seems that I'm blindfolded... or it LOOKS like I'm blindfolded.hehe


You're wrong GV. Sorry .. that definition is not in Aulete.


----------



## GOODVIEW

What version of the Aulete are you looking at? 

venda2 (ven.da)
1. Tira de pano com que se cobrem os olhos impedindo a visão
[F.: Do germânico binda 'faixa, tira, venda'. Hom./Par: venda (fl. de vendar e vender).]


----------



## brugluiz

GamblingCamel said:


> You're wrong GV. Sorry .. that definition is not in Aulete.



Yes, it is:
*venda*2 (_ven_.da) 
1. Tira de pano com que se cobrem os olhos impedindo a visão
[F.: Do germânico _binda_ 'faixa, tira, venda'. Hom./Par: _venda_ (fl. de _vendar_ e _vender_).]

Ahah...
Se for pra ser um pouquinho pejorativo, dá pra encaixar essa:
_
Meu Deus, será que eu fumei?_


----------



## GamblingCamel

brugluiz said:


> Yes, it is:
> *venda*2 (_ven_.da)
> 1. Tira de pano com que se cobrem os olhos impedindo a visão
> [F.: Do germânico _binda_ 'faixa, tira, venda'. Hom./Par: _venda_ (fl. de _vendar_ e _vender_).]
> 
> Ahah...
> Se for pra ser um pouquinho pejorativo, dá pra encaixar essa:
> _
> Meu Deus, será que eu fumei?_



That's a good one, Brugluiz. Welcome to the Forum!

Oh, I was teasing O Good View. 
But it's true that I couldn't find the word in the online Auelete.


----------



## GamblingCamel

GOODVIEW said:


> What version of the Aulete are you looking at?


Okay, I ***** up. I didn't scroll my little blue bar all the way down my little screen on my little laptop.

_Meu Deus, será que eu fumei?_


----------



## GOODVIEW

GamblingCamel said:


> Okay, I ***** up. I didn't scroll my little blue bar all the way down my little screen on my little laptop.
> 
> _Meu Deus, será que eu fumei?_



May I lend you my pince-nez?


----------



## brugluiz

GamblingCamel said:


> That's a good one, Brugluiz. Welcome to the Forum!
> 
> Oh, I was teasing O Good View.
> But it's true that I couldn't find the word in the online Auelete.



Thanks Gambling, this forum is really interesting .

Ah, a _trousse de toilette_ chamamos de _necessaire_ mesmo, não de _necessário_.


----------



## syl2o

GOODVIEW&joCA said:


> _Será que eu sou cego(, ou o quê)?_
> 
> _Parece que estou com uma venda nos olhos..._



OK uma vez mais é menos vulgar do que em francês..Obrigado!




GOODVIEW said:


> May I lend you my pince-nez?




Je suis plié en 4!
Qu'est ce qu'on arrive a se marrer en partant d'un simple post!

Que engraçado de conseguir reirse a partir dum fio!


----------



## Nanon

syl2o said:


> OK uma vez mais é menos vulgar do que em francês...


Se você dizer "Je n'ai pas les yeux en face des trous", é mais ou menos a mesma ideia, não é?  Mas você tem razão, aprendentes têm que conhecer muitas variantes, inclusive aquela da m...


----------



## syl2o

Ola,acho que "ne pas avoir les yeux en face des trous" é mais para dizer "non haver dormido bem".

Ne pas avoir les yeux en face des trous - dictionnaire des expressions françaises - définition, origine, étymologie - Expressio par Reverso

Chau

Sylvain


----------



## Nanon

Precisamente, a fonte que o Syl cita traz os dois sentidos (falta de sono + não ver o que é visível):
*



			Ne pas voir quelque chose de bien visible.
Ne pas être bien réveillé.
		
Click to expand...

*


> Ne pas avoir les yeux en face des trous - dictionnaire des expressions françaises - définition, origine, étymologie - Expressio par Reverso


----------



## Ari RT

Minha avó dizia de quem não enxerga o óbvio que "aquele ali parece que tem polenta nos olhos".
Quando o vendado sou eu, como no post que inicia o fio, meu comentário é: "ainda bem que não morde" ou "se fosse uma cobra eu teria sido picado".


----------



## syl2o

Ok, muito obrigado pra vocês ! Sylvain D.


----------

